# BF 109 vid



## Smokey (May 25, 2006)

http://videos.caught-on-video.com/video/157E0FA0-680C-4C59-880D-C027CE5D2866.htm


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2006)

Good one Smokey, I love the sound of the 109!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks mate but it wants you to install Quicktime... argh no it wants to take over your computer.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 27, 2006)

Aren't there any other authentic non-flyable Bf's left in museums? I know a lot of them left over are the spanish version, but I thought there was still a few german ones left.


----------



## Smokey (May 27, 2006)

There's a Bf 109 E flying, which apparently once belonged to Hans Joachim Marseille.
Also, i read there are several 109s being restored to flying condition around the world.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 27, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## R988 (May 29, 2006)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Aren't there any other authentic non-flyable Bf's left in museums? I know a lot of them left over are the spanish version, but I thought there was still a few german ones left.



Yeah there a quite a few non flying ones around, There is at least two at the RAF museum in Hendon, an E model in the Battle of Britain display and a G model that was captured in North Africa and was flying at one point I think and may have crashed and been retired also there is that one (crashed) at Duxford. Photographic proof provided below, I'm sure there are more in museums around the world.


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have already post this vid before..
good one.
sunny


----------

